# Is my puppy a pure GSD ?



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey, I just got my first puppy .. and i lack experience .. so i was wondering if you could check the picture and tell me if he is a pure german shepherd or not , he is 45 days old and his ears didnt even start flapping hence didnt get up :S 
thanks in advance


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I lack experience too but he looks purebred to me. Why did you get him so young?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's hard to tell at this age, but he looks like a GSD puppy. 

Where did you get him that you are unsure of his lineage?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

glinny thanks for the quick reply 
his owner was gonna give him away anyways .. so i decided to have him myself :$


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

gsdsar i got him from a friend,
but my friend only ownes the mother .. so i havent seen the father at all and just wanted to make sure if he's pure breed or not and whether he'll turn out to look like a gsd or a mixed breed


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks GSD.


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

okay thnx selzer


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

well your puppy is very cute. but I don't think I've ever seen a purebred German shepherd have blue eyes. are the eyes blue?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

well the eyes maybe blue because he is a puppy . idk.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> well the eyes maybe blue because he is a puppy . idk.


Some shepherds have colored eyes depending on genetics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All puppies have blue eyes, but I think they get darker by 6.5 weeks old. Hard to say, can't remember when they are actually darker. I mean they start opening around 10 days, and the pup is 45 days now.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I am a first time gsd owner, too. I'm still learning as I go  . I just never seen a shepherd with blue eyes. Bubbles didn't have blue eyes from what I remember. I guess I'll go look at puppy pictures .


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

When I picked up Akina at 8 weeks... Her eyes were still just the slightest hint of blue. So at 6.5 weeks certainly eyes could still be a bit blue.
OP's puppy has very light eyes. Maybe a dilute blue?
Can you post more pictures?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just have a hard time remember when the eyes go from blue to dark.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> well your puppy is very cute. but I don't think I've ever seen a purebred German shepherd have blue eyes. are the eyes blue?


Puppies start off with a blueish green color. They normally become a light brown.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Bubbles said:


> I am a first time gsd owner, too. I'm still learning as I go  . I just never seen a shepherd with blue eyes. Bubbles didn't have blue eyes from what I remember. I guess I'll go look at puppy pictures .


Also blue gsds have blue eyes. Not. Husky blue but not brown. It could be in the bloodline.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saber_Diego (Apr 6, 2013)

The eyes are brown... light brown to be acurate


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks gsd to me


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Saber_Diego said:


> The eyes are brown... light brown to be acurate


I figured either way puppies always start off with a blue hue I am going to say PB


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

GSD pups are born with blue eyes - will change as they get older (unless they are mixed or contain a mutation).

My sable at 4 weeks:









At 5 months:


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

I had that same problem with my puppy...but your puppy is beautiful 
When i got my puppy at 8 wks he had brown eyes 
Maximus at 8 wks 







And 12 wks 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

